# uestion for Axion CNC owners



## Fasteddie58 (May 18, 2014)

I am about the pull the trigger on a small Axiom AutoRoute pro model and have a couple of questions. Are you happy with your machine and its hand held controller? Also not sure if I will use V Carve Pro or Cam Bam, what post processor do you use for the Axiom? Is the Stepper motor under the table for the Y axis?

Thanks!
Ed


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I had not heard of them before, but some of the "Pro" model features are very nice to have; 3hp spindle, VFD, ER20 collet, 6" gantry clearance, handheld controller and touch-off device. Much of the rest are common in other basic commercial designs. 

My CNC has above the table acme / ball screw and it is a magnet for any dust or chips, having it below table would be a plus to me. It also makes access to the piece being worked on easier.

There are debates over welded versus bolted and steel versus aluminum extrusion. In most every commercial high volume manufacturing operation you will see aluminum extrusion is high usage unless the weight of what is being made is excessive. I think they did a good blend of steel base and extruded table.

Steve.


----------



## ccsigns (Jul 21, 2017)

Be prepared for costly repairs. My handheld controller went out with less than 100 hours and it cost me almost $700. Buy a cheaper unit or a more reputable company.


----------

